# Cynotilapia Afra Gallireya Reef Blue Afra... white top hara?



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

I have seen a lot of adds now for the Blue Afra, or Blue Reef Afra. I even called one place up asking about them, and he said they are the same thing as White Top Hara. Does anyone know if these are the same fish?

Seems there hasn't been a memo sent out to everyone regarding the proper name of this fish...


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

common names are not always the best things to use because as you've seen, one species can have many of them

cynos with tropheus, interesting stocking choice


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

*** come across the same problem, i believe they are the same. but use caution


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

i thought there was two kinds? one is less aggressive?

http://www.borstein.com/sam/?Species_Pr ... ue_Reef%22


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can never be sure with common names. But in general...blue reef was used when the fish was first discovered as a way to keep the collection point secret. The actual reef is Gallireya.

The name for the fish in Ad Konings books is Cynotilapia sp. hara. It is not an afra, so including that as part of the name is a mistake. White top hara is a common name as well for the light colored dorsal fin in mature males.

You can see info like the above in the Cichlid-forum profile on the fish.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

They refer to the same species.

In general, it's pretty common that multiple common names can exist for the same species. This causes nothing but confusion.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

From my understanding they were originally classified as Cyno. Afra but was changed not too long ago to Cyno. sp. I simply call them Hara. And they are by far one of my favorite species.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a beautiful specimen Rasco! I notice subtle color differences between the two pictures. That, I'm assuming, has to do with maturity and dominance?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

These were originally as _Ps. zebra_-type classification before going to _Cynotilapia_, they were never a _C. afra_.

OP, those two names likely mean the same thing. However watch out for 'White Top Afra' as this could also be the _Ps. pulpican_ (which is commonly mislabeled as Hara  )

Coloration varies with maturity and bloodline (some show barring into dorsals while others don't).


----------



## MalawiMan24 (Sep 15, 2010)

The first hara is without flash and RRascos is with flash


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

natedgg said:


> That is a beautiful specimen Rasco! I notice subtle color differences between the two pictures. That, I'm assuming, has to do with maturity and dominance?


Thanks. He's definitely one of my favorites and that's competing with my all male setup.



MalawiMan24 said:


> The first hara is without flash and RRascos is with flash


Certainly looks like the first picture had a flash. It's glaring off the fish, to me anyways.


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

What do you guys usually pay for one of these? I wanted to try them, but one of the big online shops is selling them for $40-$50 a piece. Seems hella steep to me.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Curious how do they get along with others, they would look great in my tank, 6 Acei, 4 Rustys 4 labs and 1 Demasoni. The Dem guessing would/might be the problem? 110 gallon


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

gliebig said:


> What do you guys usually pay for one of these? I wanted to try them, but one of the big online shops is selling them for $40-$50 a piece. Seems hella steep to me.


Size and availability will affect cost - but that definitely seems quite steep. Check out the Trading Post or other online sources for them.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

JimA said:


> Curious how do they get along with others, they would look great in my tank, 6 Acei, 4 Rustys 4 labs and 1 Demasoni. The Dem guessing would/might be the problem? 110 gallon


They are right in the middle as far as aggression goes for mbuna. The only fish they wouldn't get along with would be similar looking blue-barred species. If you add hara to your tank, I'd suggest getting rid of the Demasoni.

*Gliebig* That does sound expensive, even for mature adults, but it all depends on availability. If they are that expensive near you, then I'd order online. PM me if you want a recommendation for a source.


----------

